# McCormick International B250 Accelerator response



## johndcliff (Mar 19, 2015)

Im having problems with accelerator response. There is a noticable difference in the de-acceleration response time. It may take up to 5 seconds to respond. Any advice as to why this happening and how to rectify will be appreciated. 
B250 diesel


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy johndcliff,

I would suspect the governor in the injection pump holding back response. What make & model of injection pump do you have? Post this info and I will ask my injection pump guy.


----------



## johndcliff (Mar 19, 2015)

Im a week away from being able to back onto the property where its stored. I get that detail and get back. 
Thanks


----------



## johndcliff (Mar 19, 2015)

Pulled the governor apart on the weekend. The diaphragm is damaged. Looking for parts to repair at this stage. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

